# Beads NOT legal in Flies-Only reach of the Pere Marquette



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

M. Tonello said:


> I agree that it can be subjective at times, but the line has to be drawn somewhere.


Thanks for the info. It reminds me of the rules on dropshotting drowned river mouths. I was talking to a tournament bass fisherman last week about an event on Muskegon Lake and he told me that the DNR was quite clear that using a dressed jig as the weight would still be illegal and tickets would be issued. I can only guess but, it seems like sometimes these rules are made stricter than they need to be so that they are easier to enforce. Unfortunately, some people are always looking for a way around the rules and giving them any sort of loophole just makes life harder for the DNR. Too bad for the rest of us but that's how it is.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

pretty much fish the bug water because of the water itself, not what's legal or not. Keeping in the spirit of things, doesn't bother me a bit to fish behind anyone, including beaders, spinner fishermen, you name it. Hell, run plugs, I don't care. 

Just keep egg fishermen out.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Bench Warrant- I can't imagine there being a problem with that. In that case the bead is not meant as an offering for a fish to bite, it is meant to keep the two swivels apart.


----------



## benchwarrant (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

So simply tie micro yarn eggs.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

kzoofisher said:


> Thanks for the info. It reminds me of the rules on dropshotting drowned river mouths. I was talking to a tournament bass fisherman last week about an event on Muskegon Lake and he told me that the DNR was quite clear that using a dressed jig as the weight would still be illegal and tickets would be issued. I can only guess but, it seems like sometimes these rules are made stricter than they need to be so that they are easier to enforce. Unfortunately, some people are always looking for a way around the rules and giving them any sort of loophole just makes life harder for the DNR. Too bad for the rest of us but that's how it is.


Pretty simple fix there... Use a 30-40lb leader material barrel knotted on, cut off low piece, use standout piece as your 3" dropper.


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes they are, as long as they are more than 1 inch from hook, and it's a fly. I talked to several officers. Who have seen me fishing them.


----------

